# Freshwater trout recipe.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Might have posted this before. If so, ignore. One way to fix trout but not the only way.
Scale, head and gut but leave the tail on. Sprinkle the body cavity and the outside of fish with Old Bay. Stuff gut cavity with onions, oranges, grapes or any citrus fruit. Wrap in alum. foil, at least 3/4 times. Put on grill til done. Turn once. For fish up to 12"/13" about 5 min. per side. For larger trout like 16"/24" it will take around 10 min. per side. Unwrap and the skin comes off with the alum. foil. Add slaw and hushpuppies.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Can you do this with sea trout as well?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I've never tried it, but can't see why not.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Might have posted this before. If so, ignore. One way to fix trout but not the only way.
> Scale, head and gut but leave the tail on. Sprinkle the body cavity and the outside of fish with Old Bay. Stuff gut cavity with onions, oranges, grapes or any citrus fruit. Wrap in alum. foil, at least 3/4 times. Put on grill til done. Turn once. For fish up to 12"/13" about 5 min. per side. For larger trout like 16"/24" it will take around 10 min. per side. Unwrap and the skin comes off with the alum. foil. Add slaw and hushpuppies.


I've did pretty much the same recipe a few times, about the only thing different I did was d-bone and left the head on. Good grub!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Reason I don't debone is the fish cooks and most of the bones come out with the ribcage. Slide a knife in from the tail, which I leave on for a handle, and gently seperate from ribs. Leave the fins on also. You just can't get all of them out, but more than with de-boning them.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Cut in between the front fins and split down to the vent. Insert thumb and finger in front of gills and pull volmer, (tongue) out of jaw. Thumb in gullet and finger in front of slit in belly and rip the innards out. Cook any way you prefer. When getting ready to eat, slip a fork into the fish just behind the head and flake the meat off toward the tail. 99% of the bones stay with the carcass. The same reason not to cut the fins off; once the fish is done, grab the fin and the bones at the base of the fin pull out very easily.


----------

